

Candy crush Maker King valued at $7.1B - intrepid_karthi
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/26/kingdigital-ipo-idUSL4N0MM4PD20140326

======
jsilence
Somehow wishing FB had acquired King instead of Oculus Rift.

------
thrillgore
How on earth?

~~~
billmalarky
Don't worry it's already down 13% and the day isn't even over yet. I've got
some faith in the market on this one.

